# HP 5500 UV / Pigment help



## beatrockers1 (Jun 4, 2008)

I have Transfer Jet on a 13 roll that I intend to print my images to using a HP Designjet 5500 with UV/Pigments. I was wondering if anyone has any knowledge about using this particular color plotter with tranfers jet. I am trying the many many setting in the menu. I tried Textile but the image did not come out crisp looking. It seems as though the pigment blur a little bit when using the textile setting. Please help. Also, who knows where I can get t-shirts similar to the fabric used with Abercrombie and Fitch tshirts. That soft summery feel.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forums!

I think you might find more help on your issue in the transfers forum than the direct to garment forum.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

You may want to do some checking before you print with UV inks for garments. It is my understanding that there are chemicals in UV inks that are not recommended for use on garments.

Probably worth checking onto.


----------



## ThePaulMa (Nov 16, 2010)

*Hi, i'm new here. Do you guys know of any other behind the scenes videos of how garments are produced? I found this one on http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGqXEazd49g]garment production[/url]... except this video doesn't actually explain things.
*


----------



## aw0821 (Aug 3, 2011)

Try American Apparel tees or Next tees. They are nice.
Re the transfer - strange question - Are you sure you are printing on the correct side of the paper?


----------

